# Long Term Camping Area



## smpoulin1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I will be working in the Orlando area beginning in Jan 13, any ideas on a good place to set up for about 12 months? I have a Outback 277rl. Any help would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

We have stayed at Tropical Palms. It was ok. The sites are stacked close together and the bath houses are outdated but it's close to everything and in a busy area. Our close friends recently stayed at the KoA on 192 and it was a smaller park. But the bath houses were updated and very clean.


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

Tropical Palms is also off 192 and i4. The KOA is near the Turnpike


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

my parents have a seasonal at ponderosa RV park. it is a nice park and recently renovated. it is in kissemee vs. orlando however.


----------



## slbickett (Mar 3, 2011)

We have been in Southern Palms in our 277RL for the past 2 months and will be here till end of March 2013. Southern Palms is located in Eustis, FL which isn't too far from Orlando. I recommend you check it out.


----------

